# Bianchi Carbon forks?



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody has or knows anything about the "Bianchi" forks that are all over Ebay being sold by Wheel and Sprocket. Its a full carbon fork, carbon steerer, and can be had for 79.99. I'm having trouble finding any information about them however. The price is definately right, but im wondering why... Any info or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks

-Bill


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

well it certainly looks like the fork on my '06 928 lugged. Have you emailed the seller? What did they say?
I would think that they are obtaining the forks from the manufacturer (overruns, seconds) rather than from Bianchi.
That being said, if it is the same fork and it is not a "scratch and dent" or had been rejected because of quality control at the factory, it is a sweet fork. It is nice and stiff laterally. In fact, a guy I race with who owns a Look with an HSC4 fork has commented numerous times on how he would prefer my fork over his more flexible fork.


----------

